# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  3D Printer Universe Grand Opening Coupon!

## 3DPrinterUniverse

Hey Everyone!
We at 3D Printer Universe want to invite you guys to check out our grand opening at https://www.3dprinteruniverse.com

Use coupon code ZAKI7ZKFSB7Q to get 5% off all 3D Printers and Free Shipping to the US.

Let me know what you may be looking for and I'll see I can work out a discount for the everyone.

We look forward to serving the community!﻿

----------


## Yite ET 3D Printer

Hi I'm a 3d printer manufacturer. How can I contact you for cooperation?
Zoe
WhatsApp +86 18676730349Skype zoe@et3dp.com

----------


## sandy chen

:Stick Out Tongue: I'm sandy ,I'm manufacturer of 3D printer .Does anyone want to purchase and wholesale 3D printer? My email is sandychen1211@foxmail.com. Whatsapp is +86 13356367213.

----------

